# Business Owners... Reporting potential Stolen card ?? Who do you call?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Had someone try to place a $1500 order today, wanted it shipped next day, wanted tracking number right away... Gave me Address & CC Number right off the bat... Seemed sketchy. I told them I'd send them a paypal invoice, since it's safer for both parties...

"NO NO, I don't do paypal. Cancel the order."


The whole thing seemed sketchy. Especially since the name given was odd as well...

I called the PD in the town they gave for a shipping address, told them what was up, gave them all the info the person gave me (except the card number).

I called lifelock hoping to be able to give them to card number to see if it had been reported stolen but they said they couldn't take that information from me. 

Anyway... I feel like I made an attempt to do all I could to help out whoever it is who might have had their card duplicated... I hope they are a lifelock member as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no one? not even any comments on how I did the right thing reporting it? lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Done a good thing there Jon. We be proud!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're a smart man Jon....honest too.

Have you tried calling the card company itself (MasterCard, Visa, etc)?
I haven't heard of Lifelock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

D.... Lifelock is American.. Sorry that's probably why... You really should move down here.... We can (at least for now...) own guns and stuff....

Who knows before long we might all be coming to stay with you. 

I didnt think about calling Visa... I guess I could. I don't know if the card was stolen, I think it was more someone who was going to buy it, let me ship it, and then cancel the payment... and try to screw me... Because Paypal would protect you from all that. And when I said paypal they flipped out.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We can own guns too (I have a few now, darn that's an addictive hobby). We just have to keep them locked up three ways from sundown.

ALL of you staying with me?!?!? My house isn't that big 
If you want to take turns coming for a visit...that just might work. I'm sure you and the missus would enjoy the scenery out here. It is a beautiful county.

(sorry off topic :34: )


----------



## Timologee (Jul 23, 2015)

Fortunately as a small business owner myself I haven't had to deal with anything like that yet. Most people don't do their due diligence when it comes to credit cards so bravo to you. It sucks because with all the RFID scans out now credit card numbers get stolen by the thousands everyday....


----------

